
I made this bot to replace business cards what should I improve? - alexksso
Hey folks, I made this bot ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cardbot.io&#x2F; ) a while back to replace business cards - I have a couple power users who love it and literally are not printing business cards anymore. But it&#x27;s not taking up despite it theoretically being inherently viral. Any suggestions to make it better?
I&#x27;m not trying to make it a business only make it better - this is just a fun side project.
======
detaro
The animations on the front page are way to fast, no chance to figure out how
it works.

In many cases, pulling out phone, selecting bot, typing in e-mail adress
(hopefully correctly), ... seems like a lot more friction than just handing
over cards.

~~~
alexksso
The way I usually do it is I handle the phone to the person I met to let him
type his email, and made a shortcut to the bot on the home screen. I hear you
but cards assume you have them with you and take a mental note where you got
it. I feel there's got to be a simpler way.

